# (으)로-부터



## wonlon

*(**으**)**로부터*

I encountered this 조사 in my textbook:
그러니까 그 때*로부터* 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요.

Then I check it out on naver, but I am still have wonders:

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=11930000
(받침 없는 체언이나 ‘ㄹ’ 받침으로 끝나는 체언 뒤에 붙어) *어떤 행동**의* *출발점**이나* *비롯되는* *대상**임을* *나타내는 격 조사. 격 조사 **‘**로7**’**와* *보조사 **‘**부터**’**가* *결합한 말이다.*


*아버지**로부터* 편지가 왔다. 
바퀴 달린 탈것은 *마차**로부터* 고속 전철까지 발전해 왔다. 

http://jpdic.naver.com/entry_krjp.nhn?entryId=30042
動作どうさの出発点しゅっぱつてんや動作どうさの相手あいてを表あらわす:…から;…より;…に。

So, how is it different from *부터*?


----------



## Superhero1

~로부터 is almost the same as ~에게서

6월부터 8월까지 여름이다. (o) if i changed 부터 into 로부터, it wouldn't make sense. 6월에게서 (x)


On the other hand, if i changed 아버지로부터 into 아버지부터 based on your example, it also wouldn't make sense. 
~부터 is usually accompanied by ~까지. 

할아버지부터 손자까지 암(cancer)이 대물림 되었다. (o) (three generation got cancer.)
할아버지로부터 암이 대물림 되었다. (o) (I have cancer which is inherited from my grandfather.)
아버지로부터 꾸지람(꾸중)을 들었다. (o)


----------



## wonlon

Let me add the previous line of my first example, so it is:

가: 제가 처음으로 그를 만났을 때는 젊은 청년이었어요.
나: 그러니까 그 때*로부터* 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요.

I feel that in this case, it should be 부터 rather than 로부터. Right?


----------



## Mallarme

I can't answer your last question, but you might find these pages helpful:
http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000001154

http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000001155


----------



## kenjoluma

If you start your sentence like "그 때부터...", we korean think:

a) 그 때 sounds like a subject or a theme.
b) But in this case, the subject is "시간", not "그 때". The theme here is not "그 때" as well. Note the verb in this sentence 지나다. 
c) If the verb of the sentence is something else, for example, "그 때부터 지금까지 벌써 20년이다." or "그 때부터 지금까지 벌써 20년이라는 간격이 존재한다." It makes sense.

You see, if you want to add some postposition (in this case, 부터), 은/는 or 이/가 (the subject / theme markers) become omtted. 
But, 로, 에, etc still survive. That's why we Korean can see XX in 'XX로부터' is not a subject or a theme.


저부터 시작하겠습니다. = 제가(+부터) 시작하겠습니다.
지금부터 졸업식을 거행합니다. = 지금은(+부터) 졸업식을 거행합니다.
서울부터 부산까지 자동차를 타고 갑니다. = 서울부터 부산은(+까지) 자동차를 타고 갑니다.

그 때부터 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요(?) = 그 때는(?) 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요. = 그 때가(?) 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요.


I'm not sure if you understood this. Wish my English is more fluent than this....


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> If you start your sentence like "그 때부터...", we korean think:
> 
> a) 그 때 sounds like a subject or a theme.
> b) But in this case, the subject is "시간", not "그 때". The theme here is not "그 때" as well. Note the verb in this sentence 지나다.
> c) If the verb of the sentence is something else, for example, "그 때부터 지금까지 벌써 20년이다." or "그 때부터 지금까지 벌써 20년이라는 간격이 존재한다." It makes sense.
> 
> You see, if you want to add some postposition (in this case, 부터), 은/는 or 이/가 (the subject / theme markers) become omtted.
> But, 로, 에, etc still survive. That's why we Korean can see XX in 'XX로부터' is not a subject or a theme.
> 
> 
> 저부터 시작하겠습니다. = 제가(+부터) 시작하겠습니다.
> 지금부터 졸업식을 거행합니다. = 지금은(+부터) 졸업식을 거행합니다.
> 서울부터 부산까지 자동차를 타고 갑니다. = 서울부터 부산은(+까지) 자동차를 타고 갑니다.
> 
> 그 때부터 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요(?) = 그 때는(?) 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요. = 그 때가(?) 벌써 20년이란 시간이 지났군요.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you understood this. Wish my English is more fluent than this....



Do you mean if there is a subject or theme in the sentence, the beginning of time should be 로부터, not 부터? 부터 serves somehow as a subject indicator?

But see this (found from a grammar book):
사춘기*부터* 남녀의 모습은 뚜렷하게 차이가 난다.

Here 남녀의 모습 is the theme, but it is 부터 used, not 로부터.


----------



## kenjoluma

No. I didn't mean that. Sorry I misguided you for that. I wasn't talking about word order. I shouldn't have specified 그 때 too much. 

I'm talking in general about unmarkedness of subject or theme (or anything else) with the postposition -부터. I'm saying -부터 (may) conceal the grammatical marker, so you have to be cautious.
For example, "그 때부터 지금까지", even though it is not marked in any way, it can be a theme, hence 그 때부터 지금까지 20년이다 is possible. ('그 때부터 지금까지' can be grouped as one theme)
However 로부터 as in 그 때로부터 is strictly a marker describing cause, duration, progress, etc, etc. Because it is 로, not 은/는, not 이/가, not 을/를 etc, etc.

"사춘기부터 남녀의 모습은 뚜렷하게 차이가 난다."
"사춘기로부터 남녀의 모습은 뚜렷하게 차이가 난다."

Again, those two are possible, they all sound very natural to me. Please note that the first example can be analyzed as '사춘기*에(+부터)* 남녀의 모습은 뚜렷하게 차이가 난다.' (Yes, 에 is also omitted when conjoined with 부터) The first one is like: "Starting point: *In* the puberty, and from that point, the change begins. (point of view: in the puberty)" The last one is like: "From puberty, the change becomes more and more distinct. (point of view: somewhere older than puberty, looking at the progress from puberty)"

Well, I'm done here, my friend  I don't know how I can further explain this...


----------



## wonlon

If I understand it right, 부터 simply indicates the point of beginning, but 로부터 indicates the point of beginning but also indicates progress from that point.

Anyway, I know some nuances are hard to explain. 정말 감사합니다.


----------



## vientito

There's a section on 부터 in the file that you have downloaded.  You will find 부터 and 로/에(서) that combines with 부터.  It is in section 19.13.  Check out those examples and usage.

There's a particular usage of 로부터 in annoucement and letter writing that indicate the author, meaning roughly "on the part of"

But otherwise the subtlety of its use probably needs wide exposure to the language to foster proper usage


----------

